# Mast cell tumor/splenic tumor



## Siandvm (Jun 22, 2016)

Is there enough fluid that they can aspirate it and send it out for analysis? If there are mast cells in there that would give you a lot more information than you have now. 
There's nothing wrong with seeking a second opinion either.


----------



## PamR42004 (Aug 18, 2011)

The vet said she didn't aspirated the fluid because of the pain he was in. He stayed the night there and the last time I saw him he was groggy from pain meds. Just laying down and not lifting his head.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I'd encourage a fine needle aspirate. It truly will not cause tons of pain. Just so you have the info you will need to make a reasonable choice. 
There is a new sticky on quality of life to run through too, so you can take the emotion out of it (but as I said in the thread, the 5 points for coat in a Golden are a gimme). I'm so sorry you're facing hard choices. Is he still on steroids? Because of the Oct incident, I agree that you should make your decision with more information (but of course, you know that Oct may have been just a precursor of his disease state making itself known). 

Also, was the mast cell dxd by pathology, or just eyeballing? That too would make a difference. I've seen a squamous look JUST like a mast cell to the eye (even to vet derm and cancer specialists) and surprise, it was not.


----------



## PamR42004 (Aug 18, 2011)

Just got a call from the vet. Max is up and has no fever, no vomiting or diarrhea. She said it felt good to be wrong. I honestly thought she was calling to say he had died. So glad we didn't go with her advice. Even though I know the mass is there, we at least have more time with him. Pathology did show mast cell.


----------



## PamR42004 (Aug 18, 2011)

Well we just picked Max up from the vet. He will stand now and hasn't had vomiting and diarrhea, but wont eat. We decided he needed to be home instead of the vets office. He pulled his IV catheter out last night. Im wondering if our decision to give him more time was selfish on Monday. He improved by yesterday, but he's still not there. The vet says he isn't suffering, but is not well. He told us if we can't get him to eat today or tomorrow, we should let him go. This dog we're watching die is an expert ball catcher, he loves toys, will sit on our dock with my daughter while she fishes...shes never fished without him, hates baths, but most of all he loves our family. Hes our best friend. How do you say goodbye to something so special? My heart is broken in pieces. Words cannot express what he has meant to us. I want to repay the gift of friendship to him, but its so hard. We love him so much. Hes been at the vet since Sunday night and his absence since then has been immeasurable. Please keep us in your thoughts and prayers


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

So many of us here have had to make the decision. Our almost 13 year old girl Sophie was doing so well and enjoying life and then suddenly one morning she couldn't' walk. She had a tumor on her liver that had ruptured and nothing could be done. I held her head as our vet released her. I went thru the same thing twice within 1 month and 10 days. Our 13+ golden girl--who was so active most took her to be 4-5 years old at the most--Suddenly she went downhill and then when she wouldn't eat we knew it was time. This was Aug. 13-2014. Lymphoma. And on Sept. 23, 2014, our awesome blind Great Pyrenees Shaggy was loving life one day, next day couldn't even stand, not touch food nor water. This time, tumor on spleen (hemangiosarcoma) had ruptured and nothing could be done. So once again I had to make that decision and I did let him go. I could not believe that could happen to me twice in such a short time, but it did. It is so hard and my heart cries for you. I say, if he is eating and drinkiong, you will not have to make that decisions .


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

PamR42004 said:


> ....He told us if we can't get him to eat today or tomorrow, we should let him go. This dog we're watching die is an expert ball catcher, he loves toys, will sit on our dock with my daughter while she fishes...shes never fished without him, hates baths, but most of all he loves our family. Hes our best friend. How do you say goodbye to something so special? My heart is broken in pieces. Words cannot express what he has meant to us. I want to repay the gift of friendship to him, but its so hard....


My heart goes out to you, I went down this road with my first Golden boy and it hurts like nothing else in the world. The best way to repay him for his years of love and devotion are to let him go, lay on the floor and hold him in your arms, but let him go.


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

If getting him to eat, will make him feel better and give him quality time, you could force feed him and see how that goes. Maybe you could ask your Vet about that. I did that with my last Golden, for 6 months, when he was in kidney failure. I put his food in a blender and liquified it. Took a 60cc syringe, cut off the tip, filled the syringe. You just gently pull out the lower cheek flap, syringe a little bit in and they can't spit it out, or choke. They have to swallow. It's quite easy to do.

I don't know where you are at emotionally, just thought, I'd offer another option. Prayers and hugs, for you and Max.


----------



## PamR42004 (Aug 18, 2011)

Thank you all For your kind words. We just got him up to go to the bathroom and he drank some chicken broth. Hopefully it's a good sign. Loving on my sweet boy...


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

PamR42004 said:


> This dog we're watching die is an expert ball catcher, he loves toys, will sit on our dock with my daughter while she fishes...shes never fished without him, hates baths, but most of all he loves our family. Hes our best friend. How do you say goodbye to something so special? My heart is broken in pieces. Words cannot express what he has meant to us. I want to repay the gift of friendship to him, but its so hard. We love him so much. Hes been at the vet since Sunday night and his absence since then has been immeasurable. Please keep us in your thoughts and prayers


I know your pain. It makes me cry to read your words of his amazing life, he surely was happy all his life with your wonderful family and I know you are trying hard to decide what to do. 
Bring him home- love him lots, knowing it is not for forever. It never is for forever- but knowing the time is drawing near makes it so bittersweet... He needs to be a part of your family for a while longer, so that he can sit with your daughter while she fishes one last time, and so that he can eat all the wonderful things he's been denied (like a filet with a side of crab meat, lol) and take lots of pictures of his fabulous self to hold dear when he is gone. And then decide if you are strong enough to give him that last gift. I'm so so sorry.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

One of our Goldens was diagnosed with a mast cell tumor on his tail this past July. Our vet and oncologist didn't think he'd live more than 2-3 weeks if we didn't do surgery and start chemo relatively quickly and, even with that, there were no guarantees, so we took him home and started researching. I found a Facebook group for dogs with mast cell cancer and there is a special diet called Cleo's diet, which has been a HUGE lifesaver for our boy. We started him on it right away and, 6 months later, he is still with us. No surgery or chemo. Here is the link to the diet that we use. I highly, highly recommend it. You would never know that our guy was s Holistic treatment really is the only way to go with mast cell. Chemo and surgery only speed up the disease process. 

http://naturalhelpfordogcancer.com/2016/02/13/cleo-diet/

Let me know if you have any questions. I'd be happy to help as we have been through this.


----------



## PamR42004 (Aug 18, 2011)

Thank you all. Max is home and resting, breathing seems a bit labored and his eyes don't seem exactly right but he doesn't seem to be in pain. He's drinking water and chicken broth. The vet thinks something is going on in his abdomen and mentioned peritonitis. He's come home on prednisone, antibiotics, and famotidine. They're thinking the mast cell is on his spleen and ruptured. We could've done exploratory surgery, but the vet said he felt that he wouldn't find anything good and it wouldn't be fixable...add that to his age and surgery wasn't really recommended. I hope we did the right thing by waiting when he was so bad 2 days ago. I just wanted to give him a chance. I blame myself because his sutures were removed on Saturday and he was given a clean bill of health. He stayed out in his pen that night with his brothers and when we woke Sunday morning he was a different dog. What if I had left him in that night? He wanted it be with his buddies. From my research, it sort of sounds like hemangiosarcoma, but vet doesn't seem to be leaning in that direction. I just feel emotionally drained with the idea of losing him and the guilt.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

There is no guilt. Erase that from your mind and heart. You've done the best for him you knew to, and have been consistent doing the best for him. Staying in one night when he'd rather be out is nothing to feel badly about. Spend your energy and time loving him now and let the grief in as you have to. But not guilt. That's your enemy.
And treasure these days.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Max*



PamR42004 said:


> Thank you all. Max is home and resting, breathing seems a bit labored and his eyes don't seem exactly right but he doesn't seem to be in pain. He's drinking water and chicken broth. The vet thinks something is going on in his abdomen and mentioned peritonitis. He's come home on prednisone, antibiotics, and famotidine. They're thinking the mast cell is on his spleen and ruptured. We could've done exploratory surgery, but the vet said he felt that he wouldn't find anything good and it wouldn't be fixable...add that to his age and surgery wasn't really recommended. I hope we did the right thing by waiting when he was so bad 2 days ago. I just wanted to give him a chance. I blame myself because his sutures were removed on Saturday and he was given a clean bill of health. He stayed out in his pen that night with his brothers and when we woke Sunday morning he was a different dog. What if I had left him in that night? He wanted it be with his buddies. From my research, it sort of sounds like hemangiosarcoma, but vet doesn't seem to be leaning in that direction. I just feel emotionally drained with the idea of losing him and the guilt.


It breaks my heart to read about Max. It is CLEAR how much you love Max.
My husband and I have lost 3 dogs to hemangiosarcoma. We chose to set them free, to be with them as they crossed over to the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

PamR42004 said:


> This dog we're watching die is an expert ball catcher, he loves toys, will sit on our dock with my daughter while she fishes...shes never fished without him, hates baths, but most of all he loves our family. Hes our best friend. How do you say goodbye to something so special? My heart is broken in pieces. Words cannot express what he has meant to us. I want to repay the gift of friendship to him, but its so hard. We love him so much. Hes been at the vet since Sunday night and his absence since then has been immeasurable. Please keep us in your thoughts and prayers


Went through a similar thing with Axl. He was only 8.5 years young. Ran/jumped/swam circles around dogs a third his age. He was a world class extreme distance disc dog who acted lethargic for a day or so prior to diagnosis of hemangio and surgery to remove his spleen and tumor as well as a lobe of his liver. He only lasted 40 days. Life will never be the same without him. Cancer sucks.


----------



## PamR42004 (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks for all the sweet replies. We just don't know what to do. Max seems more alert today, getting up on his own and is drinking water on his own. I think the vet is expecting us to come to put him down tomorrow. Opinions? He's not in distress, but he's not a well dog either. I'm wondering if he will improve. Also, I've been doing quite a bit of research in the wee hours of the night and I stumbled on something interesting. The vet says Max has peritonitis. I've read that peritonitis can come from a pork chop bone perforating the intestines. Max got into the trash Saturday night and got a pork bone. He woke up a different dog. Fever, chills, pain, lethargic. Something to think about or just coincidence? Vet says he has a "mass effect". He hadn't been diagnosed with a splenic tumor until Monday. Up until then we only knew of the mast cell on his belly. I have read the symptoms of hemangiosarcoma and asked vet yesterday if that was what Max had and he said I was getting ahead of myself. I know the only way we could have an answer is if he had exploratory surgery. I don't think hes strong enough for it and vet didn't either. I guess I'm overthinking things, but I just don't know what to do. Luckily, I have been off from work since December 20 so I have been able to be with him since the beginning when we removed the mast cell from his belly. I return to work on Monday, so he's on his own and he hates our basement. Any advice would be wonderful.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

PamR42004 said:


> Thanks for all the sweet replies. We just don't know what to do. Max seems more alert today, getting up on his own and is drinking water on his own. I think the vet is expecting us to come to put him down tomorrow. Opinions? He's not in distress, but he's not a well dog either. I'm wondering if he will improve. Also, I've been doing quite a bit of research in the wee hours of the night and I stumbled on something interesting. The vet says Max has peritonitis. I've read that peritonitis can come from a pork chop bone perforating the intestines. Max got into the trash Saturday night and got a pork bone. He woke up a different dog. Fever, chills, pain, lethargic. Something to think about or just coincidence? Vet says he has a "mass effect". He hadn't been diagnosed with a splenic tumor until Monday. Up until then we only knew of the mast cell on his belly. I have read the symptoms of hemangiosarcoma and asked vet yesterday if that was what Max had and he said I was getting ahead of myself. I know the only way we could have an answer is if he had exploratory surgery. I don't think hes strong enough for it and vet didn't either. I guess I'm overthinking things, but I just don't know what to do. Luckily, I have been off from work since December 20 so I have been able to be with him since the beginning when we removed the mast cell from his belly. I return to work on Monday, so he's on his own and he hates our basement. Any advice would be wonderful.


I think a diagnosis of hemangio could be made without surgery. A simple ultrasound by a qualified tech and an aspiration is really all it would require.

That said, as long as he is eating, drinking, standing, walking on his own, and he doesn't give indication of being in pain, I would take it day by day.


----------



## nana2 (Oct 8, 2015)

I think peritonitis IS something to think about. Has he had blood work since the pork chop incident? A perforated intestine would cause air or fluid in belly. Would you feel more comfortable with a second opinion? Do you live near a University with a vet school? Hope some of the vets on this site will post a response. If there is a perforation, it would require surgery and IV antibiotics. I'm sure there are no guarantees. Max looks so good in his picture, is it recent? I know from personal experience it is so difficult to make decisions for the dogs we love so much. Thoughts are with you.


----------



## PamR42004 (Aug 18, 2011)

Laying here listening to his breathing tonight I think the choice is made. He's been laboring for a few hours. I'm just so stinking angry. This was a different dog 5 days ago. I can't believe he hasn't gone before now and we keep hoping and praying he'll pull through. someone told my daughter yesterday they had a dog that lived two years after a cancer diagnosis. She was so full of hope. I'll never forget his handshakes, his sweet eyes, or the way he looked like a lion when his coat was full. I'll remember the love he showed to my family. Oh how I wish we could play fetch one last time. He was a friend to my daughter when humans let her down. He hated baths and would run whenever we had the water hose. I'll remember his Halloween costumes and him trick or treating with my daughter. He would slide down slides with her and ride a sled with her. Hes scared of storms and literally knocks us over to get in the house. Max absolutely loves everyone and everyone loves him. He loves icing and McDonalds chicken McNuggets. We got him the July before my daughter started Kindergarten and she's a senior in high school now. When we picked him up on July 3. 2004 we knew it was love at first sight, but never imagined the impact he would make on our family. My daughter says she'll never be able to fish on our dock again. Hopefully she'll let our other golden, Comet, into her heart. When my husband got Comet, I thought he was crazy. We already had Max and a Bassett Hound, Tucker. Maybe he's not so crazy after all. I can't get over this anger. I'll always question what happened to him overnight but I'll never question the love he gave us. His soul is one of the sweetest I know or will ever know. I hope dogs go to Heaven because I'd sure love to see him running in the fields and catching tennis balls again one day. Sorry for my rambling, this has been so sudden. He had the mast cell removed on 12/23/16, looked great and now this. The doctor says she thinks the mast cell is on his spleen, but from everything I've read it sounds like hemangio. Either way, this completely sucks.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

I'm so sorry you have had to make that decision. It is such a horrid thing to have to do, but I think the alternative - leaving your dog struggling or in pain - is so much worse. Yes, it makes us all angry. No dog should die before their time because of a cruel disease like cancer. Max doesn't deserve such a death and we who have to make such decisions don't deserve the grief and guilt either. I'll be thinking of you both tomorrow.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I'm so sorry - but let the day unfold before you make a choice... Think the garbage could actually be a factor but also I think the bone would have shown on radiographs if it were still inside him. And too I think that spleens on US can show a plaque and can show a tumor but they are very different things. If it were not a boarded expert who looked at it, then really it is a guess what is on the spleen. Like any other specialty, radiography requires a specialist to make a diagnosis beyond the vague. I would encourage two things- one, if you decide to euthanize, have a necropsy done so that you know. Two, your daughter is about to be college age and she's old enough to be responsible for a puppy - if she will live in the dorm, maybe wait a year. If not, and she's going to live off campus, get that puppy soon. If things go well, that puppy will be reliable and a super companion to your grandchildren in a few years. And three- cause I thought on third thing- don't beat yourself up. He has had a wonderful life and your family has had the blessing of a good longevity and stellar companion in him so realize even though this is hard, you have been blessed.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

PamR42004 said:


> My daughter says she'll never be able to fish on our dock again.


Which is why it is the perfect place to put his ashes and for her to grieve.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Pam*



PamR42004 said:


> Laying here listening to his breathing tonight I think the choice is made. He's been laboring for a few hours. I'm just so stinking angry. This was a different dog 5 days ago. I can't believe he hasn't gone before now and we keep hoping and praying he'll pull through. someone told my daughter yesterday they had a dog that lived two years after a cancer diagnosis. She was so full of hope. I'll never forget his handshakes, his sweet eyes, or the way he looked like a lion when his coat was full. I'll remember the love he showed to my family. Oh how I wish we could play fetch one last time. He was a friend to my daughter when humans let her down. He hated baths and would run whenever we had the water hose. I'll remember his Halloween costumes and him trick or treating with my daughter. He would slide down slides with her and ride a sled with her. Hes scared of storms and literally knocks us over to get in the house. Max absolutely loves everyone and everyone loves him. He loves icing and McDonalds chicken McNuggets. We got him the July before my daughter started Kindergarten and she's a senior in high school now. When we picked him up on July 3. 2004 we knew it was love at first sight, but never imagined the impact he would make on our family. My daughter says she'll never be able to fish on our dock again. Hopefully she'll let our other golden, Comet, into her heart. When my husband got Comet, I thought he was crazy. We already had Max and a Bassett Hound, Tucker. Maybe he's not so crazy after all. I can't get over this anger. I'll always question what happened to him overnight but I'll never question the love he gave us. His soul is one of the sweetest I know or will ever know. I hope dogs go to Heaven because I'd sure love to see him running in the fields and catching tennis balls again one day. Sorry for my rambling, this has been so sudden. He had the mast cell removed on 12/23/16, looked great and now this. The doctor says she thinks the mast cell is on his spleen, but from everything I've read it sounds like hemangio. Either way, this completely sucks.


Breaks my heart to read this. My Smooch was having trouble breathing, too. The vet wouldn't let us take her home.
Keeping you all in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

I am so sorry-know how hard this is and the anger, that goes along with it. Prayers and kind thoughts, for you and your family.


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

You are not alone here. Your dog will tell you it's time. In this day and age with all the medicine out there no one should suffer. Like they say, if you love something you have to set it free. I lost my Skye to a bleeding hemangiosarcoma and she was gone in 24 hours !!! Have solace knowing you have given your dog a great life. I'll say a prayer for your dog and you know his journey will end up on golden ladders to heaven.

dlm ny country


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

PamR42004 said:


> Laying here listening to his breathing tonight I think the choice is made. He's been laboring for a few hours. I'm just so stinking angry. This was a different dog 5 days ago. I can't believe he hasn't gone before now and we keep hoping and praying he'll pull through. someone told my daughter yesterday they had a dog that lived two years after a cancer diagnosis. She was so full of hope. I'll never forget his handshakes, his sweet eyes, or the way he looked like a lion when his coat was full. I'll remember the love he showed to my family. Oh how I wish we could play fetch one last time. He was a friend to my daughter when humans let her down. He hated baths and would run whenever we had the water hose. I'll remember his Halloween costumes and him trick or treating with my daughter. He would slide down slides with her and ride a sled with her. Hes scared of storms and literally knocks us over to get in the house. Max absolutely loves everyone and everyone loves him. He loves icing and McDonalds chicken McNuggets. We got him the July before my daughter started Kindergarten and she's a senior in high school now. When we picked him up on July 3. 2004 we knew it was love at first sight, but never imagined the impact he would make on our family. My daughter says she'll never be able to fish on our dock again. Hopefully she'll let our other golden, Comet, into her heart. When my husband got Comet, I thought he was crazy. We already had Max and a Bassett Hound, Tucker. Maybe he's not so crazy after all. I can't get over this anger. I'll always question what happened to him overnight but I'll never question the love he gave us. His soul is one of the sweetest I know or will ever know. I hope dogs go to Heaven because I'd sure love to see him running in the fields and catching tennis balls again one day. Sorry for my rambling, this has been so sudden. He had the mast cell removed on 12/23/16, looked great and now this. The doctor says she thinks the mast cell is on his spleen, but from everything I've read it sounds like hemangio. Either way, this completely sucks.


I understand your anger completely. I was, and still to his day, more than 4 months after Ax's passing, am *very* angry. Yesterday was particularly painful because it was a 70 degree day here in NY in the middle of January. We'd have been on the beach just before sunset and he'd have been catching 90 yard bombs while I was barefoot in the sand...

I am very sorry for what you are going through. It completely SUCKS.


----------



## PamR42004 (Aug 18, 2011)

Well I didn't have to make a decision. It was so bittersweet. I laid on the floor and told him he didn't need to fight anymore. That he had been a great dog and we loved him. I told him he could let go. I went to the bathroom and I heard a thud. His head had fallen off the pillow. He was gone. Words can't describe my emotions right now. All I know is that there is a great dog catching tennis balls and fishing in heaven right now. Rest In Peace sweet Max. You will forever live in our hearts. 4/19/2004-1/13/2017. ??


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

PamR42004 said:


> Well I didn't have to make a decision. It was so bittersweet. I laid on the floor and told him he didn't need to fight anymore. That he had been a great dog and we loved him. I told him he could let go. I went to the bathroom and I heard a thud. His head had fallen off the pillow. He was gone. Words can't describe my emotions right now. All I know is that there is a great dog catching tennis balls and fishing in heaven right now. Rest In Peace sweet Max. You will forever live in our hearts. 4/19/2004-1/13/2017. ??


Oh man I am so sorry to hear that. Max is at peace now and he breathed his last where he was most comfortable - at home with you. Ax went the same way.


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

I am truly sorry for your loss. I know, it's no consolation, but Max must have felt, you were ready, do it on your own, now and could say goodbye. He went, on his own terms. I'm glad, you were able, to be there, for him, as he moved on. i hope you take comfort in, that you did everything, you could, to give Max a wonderful life, with all the love in the world and he knew it. Rest in peace, sweet boy.


----------



## PrincessDaisy (Dec 20, 2011)

So grieved to hear of Max passing to The Bridge. You did everything right. Love your memories of Max, grieve as you need to, and cry as necessary. Most of us here at GRF have been down this road. You are not alone.


Max, the human


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

So sorry to hear Max has gone. May his spirit run free. Wishing peace and comfort to you and your family.


----------



## Siandvm (Jun 22, 2016)

I am so very sorry for your loss. I'm glad he was able to be at home with you.


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

Truly Max was waiting for you to tell him it's OK. I swear to this day when Skye passed (summer 2016) she was waiting for me to do the same. Skye never showed any pain until the night I took her home from when she was diagnosed with the big "C". She acted fine until that night when she started breathing heavy. The next day was a quick decline for her. While she was on her "death bed" I went up in the back of my land (the pet cemetery) and started digging a hole for her and said to myself wouldn't it be funny if I came back and she was gone. Well I dug the hole, came back in the house and she was gone. You can't make this stuff up. Max was more worried about you then he was for himself. And once he new you had made your peace, he took those golden ladders up to heaven. I hope you feel better soon.

dlm ny country


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Oh, truly bittersweet. He was waiting on you to let him go. Thank you for sharing this journey with us, I know I am not the only one crying real tears right now for him and you- someday in the future this thread will be a help to others as well. Know you are not alone, that you did everything right and that he loved being part of your family.
I am sorry for your loss, for the world's loss of another great Golden heart.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

My heart goes out to you on the loss of such a special dog. I hope when you are able that you will consider sharing some photos of him, your stories about him especially with your daughter are so lovely. Sounds like Max had a dream life for a Golden and there is no doubt in my mind that even if he didn't know the words, that he felt your heart giving him permission to go. Life and love are such a mystery, but they are too much of a miracle for me not to believe he knew. I absolutely believe this wasn't a coincidence. Thank you for sharing your thoughts of him, he was clearly a very loved and lucky boy. Praying for peace for you and your family.
Kristy


----------



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

I am so sorry you lost your beloved Max. It was good that he was able to go at home where he was most comfortable. Take care of yourself and let yourself grieve.


----------



## PamR42004 (Aug 18, 2011)

Thank you all for the kind words. There's a hole in my heart.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

I'm so sorry, but I can't help feel it was better to go at home, without the stress of a vet visit. He has the kindest eyes.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Thank you for sharing Max's photo, he looks like the epitome of a kid's dog. I'm so sorry for your heartbreak.


----------



## PamR42004 (Aug 18, 2011)

He loved our pond and loved to fish. He loved his life, he was a trooper through arthritis and was always happy. But most of all he loved my daughter. He liked for the whole family to be together, he didn't want us scattered around the house. When I've felt down he was always there for me. His loyalty never wavered. He didn't like to share his toys. He loved to shake hands or just holding hands was fine by him. My forever friend. I feel as if my heart is in a thousand pieces. I wish we had gone for one more McDonalds happy meal or for one more game of fetch. I hope he knew how much we loved him. When he barked his two front feet would come of the ground. My husband has cried just a handful of times since we married 27 years ago and today was one of those days. I wrapped him in my daughters blanket and then my husband buried him. I just cant believe he's gone from our lives. Thank you all for your prayers and thoughts and kind words. I had never posted on here before and I feel so much support. Im sure Ill see him again in Heaven one day. Maybe he'll be sitting by a pond waiting for me. :crying:


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Your post and picture show what a special member of the family Max was and I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------

